# How to make Skype Video chat work with CM7 Alpha 2.1 (and presumably later)



## marcucci217 (Oct 21, 2011)

*To all who need Skype,*

I have found a work-around for Skype not allowing video chat on our HP Touchpad.

I DID NOT DEVELOP THIS. ALL CREDIT FOR DEVELOPMENT GOES TO theos0o from XDA.

The problem is that the newer versions do not recognize the device and/or the front facing camera (even after attempting to spoof the device with another in build.prop). I have found another tweaked version that, while it is an earlier version than what is found on the Market, works perfectly for now.

*INSTRUCTIONS*

1.) UNINSTALL PREVIOUS INSTALLATIONS OF SKYPE

2.) Download the following file (because Skype is free I believe I can post this here - let me know if I am wrong):

http://www.multiupload.com/LPUR51QSAG

3.) After downloading, install the apk.

4.) Open Skype and sign in with username and password. After doing so, click *Advanced Settings*, which can be found after hitting the menu softkey.

5.) It should say *"Number of Cameras: 1* under *Video settings*. If not, clear data and open again (this worked for me once). Check off *Force-enable video calling*. *AFTER DOING SO YOU MUST RESTART APP BY HITTING RESTART SKYPE*. This will not work if you do not do this.

6.) Go back into *Advanced Settings* and click *Avoid setFPS*. You now will be able to have video chats with your Touchpad.

*ADDITIONAL FEATURES*

- Note that by following the above you are able to video chat but when holding the Touchpad in landscape your image will be rotated and the other person will not see you in the correct orientation. *TO FIX THIS* go to *Advanced Settings* then *Front Camera*. Here you should select *Rotation* and then *90 degrees*. This should solve the problem.

- At the bottom of *Advanced Settings* you will notice a feature called *Herotab/Dropad FC Fix*. This was created by the developer to fix force closing for tablet users. I have not experienced force closing but if you are you might want to try this fix.

- Having issues with in-call sound? Go to *Advanced Settings* then *Sound settings*. Select *Use MODE_IN_CALL* to fix the issue. I've heard mixed results but it is worth a try. I theorize that in-call sound issues on the Touchpad have to do with WiFi connectivity issues, but not sure.

*BEFORE ANYONE SAYS ANYTHING* --- I realize that there is a *Check for Updates* feature at the top of *Advanced Settings*. I advise that you not update this to later versions because I have tested every version past this (v06) and they do not work properly because they are built on later versions of Skype that do not recognize the front-facing camera.

Hope you guys likey....


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

V12 works as well, FYI.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mister__x_ (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you post the .apk for V12?


----------



## marcucci217 (Oct 21, 2011)

mister__x_ said:


> Can you post the .apk for V12?


I don't agree that this version works as well...I didn't include it because I noticed reliability issues...but here is a link

http://www.multiupload.com/4S34Q7U349


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

As he stated above:
"BEFORE ANYONE SAYS ANYTHING --- I realize that there is a Check for Updates feature at the top of Advanced Settings. I advise that you not update this to later versions because I have tested every version past this (v06) and they do not work properly because they are built on later versions of Skype that do not recognize the front-facing camera."

Not going to post a link to v12, as I also have also tested, non functional...sounds issues when attempting video, not seeing other video but they can see you, world of issues to numerous to list.


----------



## marcucci217 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> As he stated above:
> "BEFORE ANYONE SAYS ANYTHING --- I realize that there is a Check for Updates feature at the top of Advanced Settings. I advise that you not update this to later versions because I have tested every version past this (v06) and they do not work properly because they are built on later versions of Skype that do not recognize the front-facing camera."
> 
> Not going to post a link to v12, as I also have also tested, non functional...sounds issues when attempting video, not seeing other video but they can see you, world of issues to numerous to list.


I have tried Version 12 and, while it does work sometimes, it is very tempermental compared to Version 6. I provided the link to Version12 for those who feel that they can handle the issues.

*HOWEVER IF YOU WANT TO TRY AND USE V12* you must go into *regular settings* and select *Enable video calling*. There is no Force video calling in Advanced Settings. However, I would still use *Avoid setFPS* in the Advanced Settings to avoid black screen in video chat.

Warning...it is very off and on from my extensive testing. Version 6 is much more stable for constant use.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

V12 did *not* work for me, at all.

V6...works!!


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Didn't work for me. If I enable "Force video calling" in the advanced menu and restart, Skype crashes if I try to go back into Advanced Menu.


----------



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

I am using v12 without any problems since alpha1. Just make sure to check fps option in advanced settings

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

V12 wouldn't work for me, even w/FPS setting checked. Unless there are some really cool updates in V12 not in V6 I'm not going to spend any time trying to force V12 to work...


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

It works. Thanks! Now if only they fixed the crackly sound. Then it'd be great.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

Weird.. injustice installed it, changed fps option and it works. I'm using video since alpha1

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried the video orientation but my image is portrait when I am in landscape. I tried 180 but didn't work.

Also that hero fc option removes a picture on the video. On alpha 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't get this to work. 
the first time out, video shows on my side but as soon as i connect in a video call, the video doesn't work.
I've FC's rebooted, cleared data and even re-installed.
now when i got into the advanced settings, my screen is just black, i can't see any options.
I followed all directions, but it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time, M* ... I was reading the thread you provided to SnowWhittie on freenode and followed step by step. I originally installed the previous version you suggested (Skype_2.0.0.47_v06.apk) and that worked except for orientation.

This version didn't fix the orientation (regardless of the rotation setting in advanced settings) and I also lost all audio, which I tried to play with. I have CM7 Alpha v2.1 ...

I will try other versions and might go back to trying Skype_2.0.0.47_v06.apk, as the audio and video worked but orientation was still off. Thanks for taking the time and posting this. See you on #cyanogenmod-touchpad.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried this tonight w/my wife on her laptop, and found that I lose audio (she can't hear me) within a minute or less of call starting. This is with the audio work around selected in Advanced audio settings (Mode in call) and tried other troubleshooting options in Skype troubleshooting section. Tested calling her from my laptop as well, and no audio issues, so it's the TP/Skype on TP.

Going to try version 12, but that one didn't work as well for me in general, so not optimistic about that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mister__x_ (Oct 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Tried this tonight w/my wife on her laptop, and found that I lose audio (she can't hear me) within a minute or less of call starting. This is with the audio work around selected in Advanced audio settings (Mode in call) and tried other troubleshooting options in Skype troubleshooting section. Tested calling her from my laptop as well, and no audio issues, so it's the TP/Skype on TP.
> 
> Going to try version 12, but that one didn't work as well for me in general, so not optimistic about that.
> 
> Any suggestions?


With MODE_IN_CALL enabled, I can hear the other side and without, they can't hear me.

So, something is not right with v6. Sticking with WebOS Skype for now. 3.0.4 MUCH better than last version for video calls.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

im tryin to update to latest version from the market. showing signed apps issue. anyone having the same problem ?


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

"kaede said:


> im tryin to update to latest version from the market. showing signed apps issue. anyone having the same problem ?


ignore it. my bad


----------



## EnderDane (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been using Skype downloaded from the market since A1. Video is a bit choppy but works. Only issue I have is it seems to have some sort of sound problem. It's a bit crackly and occasionally I get a feedback loop (like the mic picks up the speaker and the sound keeps looping).


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

Wheres this "advanced options"??


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Frunple said:


> Wheres this "advanced options"??


Menu/Advanced Options from the main screen.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> found that I lose audio (she can't hear me) within a minute or less of call starting.


same here


----------



## desotonet (Oct 25, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> same here


Ditto. I lose audo after a minute or so.


----------



## gbzbz (Sep 16, 2011)

I am having the same audio problem. The other party could not hear me after a while. Had to disconnect then reconnect the continue. very annoying..... please help.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Does this workaround work in CM 7 Alpha 3?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Does this workaround work in CM 7 Alpha 3?


It doesn't even work in 2.1...









Audio quits, they won't be able to hear you.


----------

